# What is the best emt book to start teaching with



## Tsbemt (Jul 12, 2011)

Please tell me your thoughts on what is the best EMT book to start teaching with?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 12, 2011)

its not the book its the teacher


----------



## Tsbemt (Jul 12, 2011)

This is true but I'm a new teacher


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Brown-Paper-School-book-Blood/dp/0316034436


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 12, 2011)

Whatever book your program tells you to use.  By the way, don't start more or less duplicate threads.


----------



## Tsbemt (Jul 12, 2011)

We are not given a program. Our state lets us use what we want. We just have submit a lesson plan for aproval.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 12, 2011)

> We are not given a program. Our state lets us use what we want. We just have submit a lesson plan for aproval.



Who oversees your program?  I believe most (all?) states make training programs have a medical director or be otherwise overseen by someone of similar responsibility.


----------



## Tsbemt (Jul 12, 2011)

We submit a lesson plan with how many hours for each topic and they either approve or deny it. After that you have free choice on what books or material to use. I'm just trying to see what seems to be the standard book or preferred choice in book? Do you teach? And does your state use NREMT?


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 14, 2011)

The class I'm in is using this one: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Pr...-_-Prehospital Emergency Care-_-9780135028094


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 15, 2011)

Start off with a good A&P textbook.  If you don't start there, don't bother.


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 15, 2011)

I personally like the Brady text books, they explain everything well. Brady also had an emergency medical anatomy and physiology text book that is great! Wish you the best of luck with your teaching!


----------



## medicdan (Jul 15, 2011)

OP, do you hold some sort of instructor credential, or have any past EMS teaching experience? Many states require EMT course instructors to be credentialed, by taking a course on state standards and pedagogy, completing an internship with existing courses and often a set of examinations.  With this experience you will be able to critically examine a text for it's merits and weaknesses and determine what best fits for your students and teaching style. 

I highly recommend you seek out this training and experience, or at least work under an established instructor for some time before trying to figure things out yourself. If you'd like some help finding instructor resources, feel free to PM me.


----------

